# premiere XL



## gary712 (Apr 3, 2010)

just got my romeo plus so I'm selling my 2 tuner premiere XL it has lifetime,150 hr. HD THX certified and is in excellent condition. comes with remote and power cord . $350. shipped


----------



## gary712 (Apr 3, 2010)

no bites ? I figured I'd try here instead of fleabay.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

gary712 said:


> no bites ? I figured I'd try here instead of fleabay.


It looks like the
 same machine is available on e-bay for $250


----------

